# Backpacking??



## bushinspector (Apr 8, 2007)

Just wondering if any other tree dudes were backpackers. I have hiked some on the AT and maintain a section of trail in Arkansas.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not a dude but I backpack with my husband here in Washington. We have gone up to Camp Muir, that is one of the stops that climbers have on their way up to the top of Mt. Rainier.
We love to camp out also and we have snow camped with the kids.
It is so peaceful and beautiful. It is amazing to be out there and just listen to nature. 
It is also hard to pass some of those trees and not think how cool it would be to see one taken down.opcorn:


----------



## ray benson (Apr 8, 2007)

Hike mostly local parks and trails. Spent a few days on the Superior trail. Will go back someday.
http://www.shta.org/


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry my bad, really did not mean to put that feeling on it. Everyone who enjoys this site is really likes the trees. Even in this treeless state I live it. That is the reason that traveling to Arkansas several times a year is real nice to maintain and work on the trail. I have also been helping to expand the Ozark Highlands trail and the goal is to have a continuous trail from Oklahoma to ST.Louis MO


----------



## ray benson (Apr 8, 2007)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> I'm not a dude but I backpack with my husband here in Washington. We have gone up to Camp Muir, that is one of the stops that climbers have on their way up to the top of Mt. Rainier.
> We love to camp out also and we have snow camped with the kids.
> It is so peaceful and beautiful. It is amazing to be out there and just listen to nature.
> It is also hard to pass some of those trees and not think how cool it would be to see one taken down.opcorn:



I don't want to highjack the thread, but this is for MNTAINGAL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_UqhcByRdY


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

We get out several trips a year, mostly the AT, white mountains, Adirondacks, some times down into Main, chic chocs in Quebec, hope to do a chunk of the East Coast Trail in Newfoundland this summer.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 9, 2007)

ray benson said:


> I don't want to highjack the thread, but this is for MNTAINGAL.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_UqhcByRdY



I saw this one. Pretty darn cool. What a monster of a tree!


----------

